# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Andere Menschen, andere Prioritäten

## RalfDm

Liebe Mitstreiter,

unter dem Betreff "Katastrophale Website" erreichte mich dieser Tage eine Mail, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

"Also mal davon abgesehen, dass es OK ist, dass sich überhaupt jemand für  Krebs-Betroffene engagiert und im Netz eine Selbsthilfe-Initiative gestartet  hat, finde ich diese website voll daneben.. 
 Da sucht man vergeblich nach Links, weil man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen  nicht sieht..


 Gekennzeichnete Textpassagen sind in der Regel Links, was auf dieser  website allerdings inflationär gehandhabt wird und das Chaos vollendet, in das  jeder Suchende versinkt und deshalb genervt das Weite und nach anderen Site  sucht! 


 Weder CSS kommt zum Einsatz, noch ist eine durchgehende gut durchdachte  Struktur zu finden.. 
 Da haben viele Köche den Brei vedorben.. leider!


 Eigentlich sehr schade, denn das Anliegen ist edel, jedoch: das Fleisch ist  willig, der Geist leider sehr schwach..


 :-P"

Gemeint ist vermutlich die KISP-Präsenz (entspann Dich, Holger!). Da setzt jemand offensichtlich ganz andere Prioritäten als die meisten von uns, nach dem Motto "Inhalt ist nicht so wichtig, aber CSS (Cascading Style Sheets - _die Redaktion_) sind unverzichtbar!".

Eure Meinung?

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

*Allen Leuten Recht getan ist eine Kunst, die niemand kann.*

Ich finde unser Forum hervorragend. Man muss auch den Grundgedanken berücksichtigen nämlich den Erfahrungsaustausch der Betroffenen und die Informationshilfe für neu Betroffene bzw. Ratsuchenden. Bei allen, manchmal auch sehr hart ausgetragenen Meinungsunterschieden, ist gerade der letzte Punkt vorbildlich im Forum. Hier ziehen alle an einen Strang und versuchen gut und neutral zu informieren und beruhigende Anteilnahme zu vermitteln.
Der einzige Verbesserungspunkt ist aus meiner Sicht noch eine Dateistruktur zu finden, die es ermöglicht, die Forumsbeiträge nach Sachthemen geordnet zu finden.

Gruß Knut

----------


## Harro

*Suchet und Ihr werdet finden*

Hallo, lieber Knut. Wir haben aber doch eine Einrichtung "Suchen". Wenn Du da einen Begriff eingibst, führt Dich der Pfad auf die Threads oder überhaupt Beiträge, in denen das eingegebene Wort vorkommt. Ich habe da schon mal die richtigen Stellen gefunden. Das jetzt kommende gilt nicht für Dich. Es ist ganz allgemein zu verstehen:

*Es ist besser zu schweigen und als Idiot verdächtigtzu werden, als zu reden und dadurch alle Zweifel zu beseitigen"*
(Abraham Lincoln, amerikanischer Präsident)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Leute,

ich sehe das anderst! Ihr müsst immer davon ausgehen, daß die meissten PCa-Kranken Männer deren Frauen, Töchter und Söhne nicht so fix sind im WWW und wenn nun in einer Suchmaschine die betreffende Websit gefunden wurde und vorlauter Aufregung das Wörtchen "Forum" nicht gefunden wird und wenn gefunden, dann welches Thread soll ich nehmen?

Also, man darf einfach nicht von sich aus gehen, die wir schon Monate ja Jahre damit arbeiten und deshalb haben wir! Schon vor dem Magdeburger Treffen eine Umstrukturrierung dieser Web gefordert! Danke, daß Ihr es wenigstens gelesen habt.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Gute Funktion*

Hallo lieber Helmut, wie gut das funktioniert bei Anklicken von "Suchen" oben auf der Kopfleiste habe ich eben selbst feststellen können, als ich das Wort Botulinum eingab und sofort den Thread von HWL, der schon ein paar Wochen zurück liegt, fand. So konnte ich dort etwas zu diesem Thema ergänzen.

*"Wer schon die Übersicht verloren hat, sollte wenigstens den Mut zu Entscheidungen haben"      * (Managerweisheit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Hutschi,

das weisst Du aber der Anfänger? wir glauben, daß wenn wir es können, müssen es Andere, ohne Ausnahme! Auch können.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Holger

> "Also mal davon abgesehen, dass es OK ist, dass sich überhaupt jemand für  Krebs-Betroffene engagiert und im Netz eine Selbsthilfe-Initiative gestartet  hat, finde ich diese website voll daneben.. 
>  Da sucht man vergeblich nach Links, weil man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen  nicht sieht..


Wir bemühen uns m E. schon auf beiden Websites um entsprechende Komplexitätsreduktion. Aber das Thema ist nun einmal nicht trivial.




> Gekennzeichnete Textpassagen sind in der Regel Links, was auf dieser  website allerdings inflationär gehandhabt wird und das Chaos vollendet, in das  jeder Suchende versinkt und deshalb genervt das Weite und nach anderen Site  sucht!


Eine Struktur wird nie allen Anforderungen gerecht. Das sieht man auch an der derzeitigen Struktur der BPS-Site




> Schon vor dem Magdeburger Treffen eine Umstrukturierung dieser Web gefordert! Danke, daß Ihr es wenigstens gelesen habt.


Lieber Helmut, 
ich habe Ihren Gliederungsvorschlag gelesen und auch noch für eine irgendwann anstehende Umstrukturierungs-Maßnahme in der Schublade. Neben allen Ansprüchen muss allerdings auch überlegt werden, was  nebenberuflich machbar ist.




> Weder CSS kommt zum Einsatz, noch ist eine durchgehende gut durchdachte  Struktur zu finden.. 
>  Da haben viele Köche den Brei vedorben.. leider!
>  Eigentlich sehr schade, denn das Anliegen ist edel, jedoch: das Fleisch ist  willig, der Geist leider sehr schwach..


Dieser Ausdruck des Schreiber offenbart m. E. reduktionistisches Denken. Webseiten können ohne CSS brillant sein. Das Problem sind doch weniger viele Köche als wenig Köche. 

Einige Anwender wünschen sich offenbar einfache, übersichtliche Webpräsenzen für eine Thematik, die es in sich hat. Nur eine Frage: Kann man das (Ich tippe mal: ) 300 Seiten starke "Strumbuch" in 1/2 h quer lesen, mit dem Anspruch danach umfassend über die Thematik informiert zu sein? 

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Hans (GL)

Die Kisp-Seite war damals für mich der hilfreiche Einstieg in die Internetinformation. 

Damals wie heute bin ich mit der Gestaltung des Kisp, wie auch des Forums sehr zufrieden.

Dass man sich natürlich etwas durchbeißen muss, liegt in der Natur unseres komplizierten Krebses.

Hans

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Ralf und Holger,

steht ausser Frage, BPS und KISP sind mit sovielen interessanten Themen, daß es geradezu für Fachärzte eine Weiterbildung reichen würde und da bin ich überzeugt, daß mancher Arzt hier rein schaut um auf den neuesten Stand zu kommen!

Aber, ist es denn nicht Möglich, das auf dem ersten Thread oder wie man zu dem in dieser Abbildung "BPS-Magazin" genau so groß für die Neuen, unerfahrenen BPS-interessierten zu machen?

BPS Magazin *Das BPS-Magazin 01/2007* 
Die letzten Ausgaben des BPS-Magazins mit vielen Informationen rund um den BPS und das Thema Prostatakrebs gibt es zum Download als PDF-Dateien. 
Jetzt mit detaillierten Inhaltsverzeichnissen aller verfügbaren Hefte. 





 







Es braucht nicht von Heute auf Morgen sein aber es währe doch eine Überlegung wehrt, oder? ich kenne Jemanden, Er würde diese Umgestaltung mit Freude mittragen, aber leider ist Er nicht mehr zu erreichen.

Ich danke für die Geduld meiner "Idee" und Vorstellung hier vorzutragen
Helmut

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Ralf und Holger,
ich habe mir die PDF Dateien der Hefte gerade runtergeladen.Wenn man das Heft 1 / 2006 runterladen will, kommt immer das Heft 1 / 2005 .
Könnt Ihr das berichtigen? Oder mache ich etwas falsch?
Horst a

----------


## Holger

> kommt immer das Heft 1 / 2005 .
> Könnt Ihr das berichtigen?


Danke für den Hinweis - Das ist korrigiert.




> Aber, ist es denn nicht Möglich, das auf dem ersten Thread oder wie man zu dem in dieser Abbildung "BPS-Magazin" genau so groß für die Neuen, unerfahrenen BPS-interessierten zu machen?


Den Satz verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Soll dort das Bild größer sein?
Für die neuen, unerfahrenen sollen eigentlich die Hinweise unter Erste Hilfe/ Ihr erster Besuch beim BPS stehen.

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Holger,

*genau so gross wie auf der ersten Seite des BPS-Website*

*Ihr erster Besuch beim BPS*

*ist für einen neu Ankömmling lange nicht befriediget und anstatt den Text sollten dort Ansätze gemacht werden in dem Stiel wie Teile von Günter Feick und ich in Ergänzung, sie Euch schon vorliegen.*

*Einen netten Wochenanfang, wünscht Euch*
*Helmut*

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,
ich habe Deinen Hinweis ausprobiert, und die Suchergebnisse sind gut insbesondere über die erweiterte Suche, wenn man noch weitere Informationen eingibt. Damit bin ich mit unserem Forum rundherum zufrieden, besonders auch noch nachdem ich die sachlichen Stellungnahmen von fs gelesen habe.
Gruß Knut.

Hallo Helmut,
Ich kenne nicht Dein/Euer Papier zur Verbesserung des Webauftritts vom Forum und deshalb meine Bitte, stelle es doch in diesen Thread. Es passt sehr gut, da Ralf ja zu Vorschlägen/Meinungen aufgerufen hat, und dies kannst Du sicherlich riskieren, ohne eine zweite gelbe Karte zu bekommen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo,

ich möchte vorschlagen, dass mann/Frau sich zunächst darauf verständigt, worüber man diskutieren will:

1.) Forum (wird auch hier wieder mal in einen Pott geschmissen mit 2. und 3.)
2.) BPS-Website (die blaue)
3.) KISP-Website (die schrecklich gelbe)

Dann sollte man klären, ob man sich über

1.) Inhalte
2.) Aufmachung
3.) Bedienbarkeit bzw. Benutzerfreundlichkeit

unterhält.

Mein Diskussionsbeitrag: 
Ich finde die Aufmachung und Bedienbarkeit der KISP-Website unmöglich, die Inhalte jedoch gut, sehr gut, teilweise brillant und unverzichtbar.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., ich möchte vorschlagen, dass Mann/Frau sich zunächst darauf verständigt, worüber man diskutieren will:
> 
> 1.) Forum (wird auch hier wieder mal in einen Pott geschmissen mit 2. und 3.)
> 2.) BPS-Website (die blaue)
> 3.) KISP-Website (die schrecklich gelbe)
> 
> Dann sollte man klären, ob man sich über
> 
> 1.) Inhalte
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich in vollem Umfang an.

Die Aufmachung und Bedienbarkeit der KISP-Website ist zwar unmöglich, aber nach zwei Jahren beginnt man ihren eigenwilligen Stil und die inneren Werte zu lieben - eine Seite mit Charakter  :L&auml;cheln: .

WW

----------


## Horst a

Hallo und guten Tag,
ich hatte gestern schon einmal angefragt, leider aben noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Hallo Ralf und Holger,
ich habe mir die PDF Dateien der Hefte gerade runtergeladen.Wenn man das Heft 1 / 2006 runterladen will, kommt immer das Heft 1 / 2005 .
Könnt Ihr das berichtigen? Oder mache ich etwas falsch?
Horst a

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... ich hatte gestern schon einmal angefragt, leider aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.


*Doch, Horst!*


WW

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Horst,

Holger hat den falschen Link gestern Abend noch korrigiert und Dir unter diesem Thema entsprechend geantwortet. Ich hab's gerade ausprobiert; es wird heft 1/_2006_ angezeigt.
Wenn Dir immer noch das Heft 1/_2005_ angezeigt wird, dann drücke schlicht mal die F5-Taste - damit wird die betreffende Datei neu vom Server heruntergeladen. Es kann sein, dass Dir Dein Browser eine Datei (nämlich Heft 1/2005) anzeigt, die noch unter Windows - Temp - Temporary Internet Files auf Deiner Festplatte gespeichert ist.
Man kann den Browser so einstellen, dass er eine angeforderte Datei grundsätzlich aus dem Internet lädt, statt in seinem Cache nachzusehen, ob die Datei bereits lokal vorhanden ist.

Ralf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,

ich möchte mal spontan, ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, ein paar Gedanken  beitragen.

Vorab: Ohne das Forum und die Seiten von KISP und BPS wäre ich verloren. Ein Urologe könnte mit mir machen, was er wollte. Und das ist mit Sicherheit häufig etwas Falsches oder Unvollständiges. Ohne das Forum hätte ich keine Prostata mehr.

Ich bin mit dem Internet sehr gut vertraut und Recherchen zu verschiedenen Inhalten sind eine meine Haupttätigkeiten.  Ich habe Monate gebraucht, um mich durch das Chaos der Seiten von KISP, BPS und des Forums durchzuarbeiten.  Die Ärzte selbst sind chaotisch organisiert. Warum sollen BPS, KISP und Forum dann anders sein?

Es sind insgesamt  sehr viele Informationen gesammelt, die man sonst als Einzelner nicht finden könnte.

Beispiele für Mängel: 
Beim BPS und KISP werden Themen gleichwertig nebeneinander aufgeführt, die völlig ungleichwertig sind. Dies führt zu falschen Einschätzungen.
Neue und veraltete Inhalte stehen nebeneinander.
Die Inhalte werden nicht regelmäßig gepflegt. 
Das Forum ist chaotisch, wenn man nicht jeden Tag dran bleibt. Dies hängt unter anderem damit zusammen, dass viele Nutzer das Medium nicht beherrschen und zum Beispiel ständig neue Threads aufmachen, statt die vorhandenen zu nutzen. 
Interessante Threads werden häufig durch persönliche Bemerkungen und Scharmützel belastet und sind damit schwerer lesbar.
Die Diskussionskultur ist häufig nicht positiv ergänzend, sondern gegenseitig angreifend. 
Die Internetseite des BPS ist unvollständig und lässt viele Themen aus.
Die Inhalte der KISP-Seite sind vollständiger, müssten aber besser und regelmäßig aufgearbeitet werden.

Wie kann das geändert werden? Einige Vorschläge:
Das Forum müsste durch einen oder mehrere neutrale Ärzte moderiert werden. Das betrifft Anfragen von Betroffenen und die Korrektur offensichtlich fehlerhafter Beiträge.
Der Auftritt des BPS muss permanent durch Profis betreut werden.

Wer soll das machen? Wer bezahlt das? Keine Ahnung. Die Strukturen des BPS sind mir unklar.

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Wolfgang:-
Zitat aus Deinem Vorschlag:
"Das Forum müsste durch einen oder mehrere neutrale Ärzte moderiert werden. Das betrifft Anfragen von Betroffenen und die Korrektur offensichtlich fehlerhafter Beiträge."

Um Himmels Willen. Bloss das nicht! Schau mal ins Lifeline Expertenforum rein. Da erhältst Du Beratung streng nach Richtlinien. Oder ins OMEGA-Forum. Da wird jeder "fehlerhafte" Beitrag von Dr.Kahmann in seinem Sinne korrigiert.
Willst Du hier so etwas?
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Reinardo,

Dein Einwand ist berechtigt. Eine Beratung nach ärztlichen Leitlinien wäre eine schlimme Sache.  Ob eine vielseitige Beratung erlaubt ist, weiß ich nicht. Anderes würde keinen Sinn machen.

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> Dem schließe ich mich in vollem Umfang an.
> 
> Die Aufmachung und Bedienbarkeit der KISP-Website ist zwar unmöglich, aber nach zwei Jahren beginnt man ihren eigenwilligen Stil und die inneren Werte zu lieben - eine Seite mit Charakter .
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

das ist wie mit Kindern: die schwierigen wachsen einem besonders ans Herz. Auch gute, technisch feine Autos können, besonders wenn sie ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben, zur Charaktersache werden.

Gruß Dieter

----------

